# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben

## maxi38

l.s.

heb met motor ongeval gehad en heb nu een aantal gekneusde ribben opgelopen.

zeer pijnlijk allemaal, maar mijn vraag is nu eigenlijk wat er eventueel tegen te doen is?

ga elke avond in een warm bad zitten en dit is wel ontspannend.

wie weet nog iets?

----------


## MichielV

Beste Maxi,

ook ik zit mometeel al een week thuis met een gekneusde rib en een gekneusde aanhechting naar het middenrif. Ik kan sinds afgelopen zondag ook redelijk mee praten over pijn  :Mad:  

Ook ik neem een warm bad voordat ik ga slapen maar wordt ondanks dat nogsteeds wakker met (hevige) buikpijn. Ik had als advies gekregen om dan even op te staan en een klein beetje rond te lopen. Dan zakt het (bij mij in iedergeval) weer een klein beetje om vervolgens weer te gaan liggen en proberen wat nachtrust mee te pakken.

daarnaast ga ik tegenwoordig overdag niet meer plat op mijn rug liggen, maar meer gebogen op een paar grote kussen. in deze positie heb ik een stuk minder pijn.

----------

